
The Great Debate - deathanatos
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Debate_(astronomy)
======
SomewhatLikely
It's amazing to think this was less than 100 years ago.

------
thunderbong
>> It concerned the nature of so-called spiral nebulae and the size of the
universe; Shapley believed that distant nebulae were relatively small and lay
within the outskirts of Earth's home galaxy, while Curtis held that they were
in fact independent galaxies, implying that they were exceedingly large and
distant.

When I read the title I thought it was about tabs vs spaces!

I have stop my world revolving around programming all the time!

